# Wood Jewelry



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 31, 2014)

Had an idea about using some scrap pieces of English Walnut and some other stuff to make some wood earrings and other jewelry items.

Anyone else ever do this? Do they sell?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 31, 2014)

We did wooden bangels, necklaces and rings. No, not for us


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea, I got into wooden earrings and jewelry for a short while, it wasn't really worth the effort. Seems like 3/4 of the folks at some craftshows are selling jewelry, and most don't have near the time and effort in it that I did, just stringing up beads or pieces of glass, I abandoned the idea pretty quick.... But they make great gifts, people just didn't want to pay much for it....


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2014)

I've made a few sets of earrings as gifts and a few pairs for my wife... I've never tried to sell them, so I couldn't begin to tell you about the market for them. The findings are cheap at hobby lobby and michaels, so why not give it a shot?


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with everyone here...... Ive been using my scraps to make earrings and pendants but haven't had any luck selling them. They do make great gifts though....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Maybe I'll go in another direction with them. Hate to waste them if I can use them for something.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 1, 2014)

Inlay? Something I'm wanting to try myself.


----------



## rockb (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Dave, BangleGuy here on the forum will help you out. Inlay any kind of woods on his bangles....they'll sell.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2014)

I've made some really nice beads but I can't compete for the people the buy wooden beads by the bagful made in some sweatshop overseas. I've strung some for gifts but not the best use of time for profit.


----------

